# NHS health care for 6 months in Spain?



## Spanishdreamer (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi! I've just come across this forum and it's been so helpful in planning my move to Spain 🙂 
I'm from the UK and I want to teach English in Spain for 5 months next year (2020). I will still pay rent on my home in the UK, as well as rent a flat in Spain. 
I have arthertis which I take medication for (it doesn't effect me much when I'm on medication so I'm OK to work) but the meds I'm on are extremely expensive.
I'd really appreciate any advice from people working in Spain with long term health conditions, and I wonder if any if you know about whether I will still be an NHS patient? I need to take monthly injections, but I'm not sure if it's possible to get them in advance. 
I don't know if I would need to apply for residency if I'm planning on returning to the UK after 5 months (I could go home for visits too if that helps). 
Ideally, I'd like to live in Spain more permenantly but I feel limited by my health condition and healthcare in the UK - so I hope this can be a compromise and a way to live the dream short term! 
Thank you for reading and any advice you can offer. 
Em


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

The S1 arrangement covers state retirees who are in receipt of the U.K. state pension (also I believe those on what was invalidity benefit)


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

As an English teacher myself I'm a bit confused by your plan. Why only five months? Most teaching jobs run from September-June so if you're job searching you'll find it difficult to be hired for only 5 months. The same goes for a flat. A five month rental contract would be considered a holiday let, and for that you'll pay dearly. Most long-term rentals will want a one year lease.

As for health care, if you're working here you will be paying into the Spanish health care system and be covered here. However, I have no idea if your particular medication could be prescribed by your GP or if you would need to be seen by a specialist. Specialist appointments can take several months to come through.

I'm sure other British members of the forum can advise you better than I can about your NHS coverage while living in Spain.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

This explains S1 arrangement 

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The biggest issue you will have is that after Brexit (31st Jan 2020?), you can only stay for a max of 90 days per 180 day period.

How will you stay for 5 months?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry I misread the original post

A U.K. citizen coming to spain on holiday would be covered by the EHIC. but not people who intend to work. 

With that you can get medical treatment in spain. However the cost of prescribed medicines is not directly covered by that. 

Having enquired of the DWP I know it is possible to claim in U.K. for such expenses although it is not exactly straightforward and can take several months


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> The biggest issue you will have is that after Brexit (31st Jan 2020?), you can only stay for a max of 90 days per 180 day period.
> 
> How will you stay for 5 months?


If the WA is passed and comes into play there will be a transition period until 31st Dec 2020 (unless De Piffle is forced to extend) and UK nationals will still be able to move and work freely until then as will other EU citizens who go to the UK. The UK will still have to follow rules and laws until the transition period is over.

https://www.instituteforgovernment.org.uk/explainers/british-citizens-europe-after-brexit


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Juan C said:


> A U.K. citizen coming to spain on holiday would be covered by the EHIC. but not people who intend to work.
> 
> With that you can get medical treatment in spain. However the cost of prescribed medicines is not directly covered by that.


Not quite accurate. The EHIC covers any temporary stay in Spain. It isn't restricted to holidays. The only condition is being normally resident in the UK. As for prescriptions, under EHIC terms you pay 50% of the cost if you are of working age and 10% if you are a pensioner.

Full details here (a British government website):

Visiting Spain | Healthcare in Spain



> *Who is entitled to the UK EHIC?*
> People on holiday or on a temporary visit to Spain, who ordinarily reside in the UK.
> If you are on a holiday or a temporary stay in Spain e.g. you have a second home for a few months of the year, but still consider that you live mainly in the UK, you can use the UK European Health Insurance Card in Spain.
> 
> ... Any treatment provided is on the same terms as an insured national of the country you are visiting, so if a Spanish national is required to pay a fee towards their treatment in Spain, customers would also have to pay the same fee. In Spain, people pay between 10% and 60% towards prescriptions. However, if you are of working age, you will need to pay 50% on prescriptions with your UK EHIC and if you are a pensioner you will pay 10%. Pensioners should not be required to provide proof of their pensioner status.


At the moment, however, we don't know whether the EHIC will continue to be available to British citizens after the end of 2020.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

My adult son from U.K. has had several medications prescribed in spain and has spent two periods in hospital here. 

The treatment / hospitalisation and meds whilst in hospital were free, all the other meds were charged at the full cost of the medications. Around 100€ for a month’s supply of anti coagulation meds. 

I spoke to DWP they explained the long drawn out procedure for him to claim the costs when back in U.K.


----------



## jons7 (Mar 6, 2019)

Re: renting in Spain for short periods. I don't know if my experience is any help, but I rent a flat in Alacant town, annually for 6 months away from the UK each winter. I fully agree most landlords prefer a longer period i.e. one yr min, but it also depends on what you are looking for? In a city there are usually flats (pisos) available. I have rented for shorter periods i.e. 3 months, but you are more limited on what's around. 
By the way thanks snikpoh for the 'heads up' on the strict 90 days per 180 after leaving UK. I have resedencia registration and health card etc, so I was only worried about not going over 183 days thus becoming taxed liable in Spain. However re: the 90 days post leaving the UK looking at other posts on the web, I understand you can stay 180 days if you put two 180 day periods back to back. E.g if you take the first 180 day period Say Jan to Jun inclusive (182 days)? then the second period say July to Dec inclusive (184 days)? If the two corresponding 90 day allowances are put back to back then it gives you 180 days. Naturally the first period would start at least 3 days in and the second period would end at least 5 days early to allow for travelling days and so on. Although I think I would allow a few more days margin either end to be safe..


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Jon’s. It would appear you are tax resident in Spain if what you say is correct. 

Resident status means you are living in Spain As does having a Spanish health card. That over rides the 183 day rule


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

jons7 said:


> Re: renting in Spain for short periods. I don't know if my experience is any help, but I rent a flat in Alacant town, annually for 6 months away from the UK each winter. I fully agree most landlords prefer a longer period i.e. one yr min, but it also depends on what you are looking for? In a city there are usually flats (pisos) available. I have rented for shorter periods i.e. 3 months, but you are more limited on what's around.
> By the way thanks snikpoh for the 'heads up' on the strict 90 days per 180 after leaving UK. I have resedencia registration and health card etc, so I was only worried about not going over 183 days thus becoming taxed liable in Spain. However re: the 90 days post leaving the UK looking at other posts on the web, I understand you can stay 180 days if you put two 180 day periods back to back. E.g if you take the first 180 day period Say Jan to Jun inclusive (182 days)? then the second period say July to Dec inclusive (184 days)? If the two corresponding 90 day allowances are put back to back then it gives you 180 days. Naturally the first period would start at least 3 days in and the second period would end at least 5 days early to allow for travelling days and so on. Although I think I would allow a few more days margin either end to be safe..


What you're saying is a bit confusing. But I think you're suggesting that a non-EU citizen can stay in Spain for 180 consecutive days if two 90 day periods are put back to back. Well that isn't possible. You can only stay for 90 days in any _rolling_ 180 period. In other words, you count backwards 180 days from the current date and you can never have spent more than 90 of those 180 days in the Schengen zone. There are online calculators to help you figure it out. Here's one. https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/visa-calculator/


----------

